# Purple Sunrise!!!



## verdge (Sep 25, 2007)

actually, this is the look i did when I sent in my resume and portfolio to MAC Macy's in Fairfield... Finally got a call for a demo interview and so excited about it... wish me good luck!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














oh this is just an EOTD..

What I used: All MAC unless stated

EYEs: Rubenesque paintpot, Royal Hue s/s, Parfait Amour e/s, Passionate e/s, Chrome Yellow e/s, Vanilla Pigment, Blacktrack f/l and Red Cherry lashes in #42










the lashes were kind crooked...hahahhaha!!! sorry bout that... I hope you still like it!!! Thanks for lookin'!!! Muah!!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Sep 25, 2007)

Tutorial!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 25, 2007)

oh my this is truly amazing and your blending is to die for!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 25, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 25, 2007)

Soo pretty!


----------



## Chinay (Sep 25, 2007)

beautiful as always


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 25, 2007)

This looks STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## makeba (Sep 25, 2007)

yup i think she's hired!!!!!


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 25, 2007)

You just blow my mind with your combos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely as always!!!!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow amazing....Tutorial pretty please.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GOOD LUCK HUN.


----------



## sassygirl224 (Sep 25, 2007)

this rocks, love it!!!!!! good luck on your interview ~ they'd be suckers not to hire you


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 25, 2007)

i think you're pretty much hired. you'd sell me on anything haha. good luck!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 25, 2007)

oooh..gotta try this one..hot!


----------



## ne0ndice (Sep 25, 2007)

tut please?  ughh i'm jealous of your talent!


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 25, 2007)

omg wow!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 25, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG this is totally cool! I love it, awesome job!! Good luck on your interview!


----------



## gohgoomah (Sep 25, 2007)

wow, i LOVE how you pull all these looks... you're absolutely gorgeous!! good luck with the job interview!! like somebody else before me said, thhey'd be crazy not to hire you!!


----------



## firemagician (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Tutorial!!!_

 
ITA!!! this is awesome, your blending is impeccable!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 26, 2007)

very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck on your interview, if you make it I;ll definitly come visit you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## swtginbug (Sep 26, 2007)

ooooh when u get hired let me know and u can do my makeup hehe.. i live by fairfield, i actually just went to macy's the other day to get some mac stuff. good luck on yr interview.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow....how beautiful
Kick butt at your interview.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 26, 2007)

this is perfection


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 26, 2007)

You must make a tutorial for this. WOW. <3


----------



## slvrlips (Sep 26, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 26, 2007)

Oooh you're simply amazing!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 26, 2007)

i am seriously blown away by how talented you are!


----------



## Baby Mac (Sep 26, 2007)

Magnificent!!


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 26, 2007)

your blending is great! love the colors!


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 26, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## moonsugar7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_i think you're pretty much hired. you'd sell me on anything haha. good luck!_

 

I agree!  I always love your looks. =)


----------



## Jot (Sep 26, 2007)

totally fab


----------



## Jayne (Sep 26, 2007)

0o
GORGEOUS & good luck


----------



## PinkFlower899 (Sep 26, 2007)

it looks soo AMAZING!:ilike:


----------



## Esperanza (Sep 26, 2007)

Wooow girl, this is awesome, I love it! So vibrant and your blending is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you'll get the job!


----------



## jajababy (Sep 26, 2007)

Pretty and good luck on your interview!


----------



## frocher (Sep 26, 2007)

I love it!! Good luck on the interview.


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 26, 2007)

Absolutely stunning.

Please do a tut!


----------



## greentwig (Sep 26, 2007)

.....wow
Gorgeous, ty 4 posting.


----------



## n_c (Sep 26, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## krk19 (Sep 26, 2007)

very beautiful. thanks.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 26, 2007)

I think this is my favorite look that you have done! Stunning. Yes we need a tut for this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## entipy (Sep 26, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Good luck!!


----------



## Keysten (Sep 26, 2007)

so gorgeous!!!!! tutorial please!!!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Sep 26, 2007)

Very pretty !  Your looks are always so stunning.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2007)

Amazing.  I wish I could blend like that.  Perfection babe.


----------



## jennifer. (Sep 26, 2007)

is this the one in solano mall?  right near chick-fil-a, lucky you if you get the job!

also, pretty fotd as usual!


----------



## Spatzchen (Sep 26, 2007)

WoW! Your blending is awesome!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 26, 2007)

Love it. The colors are so vibrant.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 26, 2007)

My goodness!!! I love it!!

And good luck, although with that look you did, I know you already got the job.


----------



## lavnder (Sep 26, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 26, 2007)

Terrific! How could they not hire you???


----------



## pichima (Sep 26, 2007)

absolutely per-fect!!!!!
good luck


----------



## kimmy (Sep 26, 2007)

that's friggin hot!


----------



## makeuplover (Sep 27, 2007)

very pretty i like how you blended the colors so well


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just beautiful ~ Hope you get the job...You're very talented!


----------



## somethingsinful (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Tutorial!!!_

 
please  :ilike:


----------



## vica (Sep 27, 2007)

*BIG GASP*

you are the shit . 

please please please make a tutorial!!!!!!!!!! =)


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 27, 2007)

Beautiful colours and excellent work. Good luck for your interview. They would be foolish not to hire you. You are very talented and lovely


----------



## lavina (Sep 27, 2007)

colors are so vibrant! I used to work there!(not in makeup though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 27, 2007)

this is sooo freakin beautiful!! i hope you get the job


----------



## zerin (Sep 28, 2007)

amazing!!!!


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Sep 28, 2007)

that looks amazing, i wish i could blend my shadows like that.


----------



## anitalove (Oct 8, 2007)

WOW. I would never think to put those colours together, but you make it seem so effortless


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 9, 2007)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## mandilovesmakeup (Dec 5, 2007)

reminds me of sapin sapin.. lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 5, 2007)

thats very pretty


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful! Im so in love with your shadow skills. Like seriously, I have watched all your tuts on yt.


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh my! That's absolutely beautiful! They HAVE to hire you! And when they do, I definitely would go to that counter!


----------



## _su (Dec 5, 2007)

you're gorgeous! great job
=)


----------



## mandragora (Dec 6, 2007)

*is speechless*


----------



## fingie (Dec 6, 2007)

Stunning


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 6, 2007)

youre amaizing I miss you on youtube


----------



## charlie2504 (Dec 6, 2007)

OMG, it's amazing how the blending is perfect!  And the choice of colors leave me speachless! I love it!!! Good luck for your interview, i'm sure you'll get the job!


----------



## j_ltorres (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh my God!  If you work at Mac now, I think it was you I saw today at the mall w/ my daughter --- you were at F21.  Your make up looked so nice!  I wanted to ask you if you can tell me how you did your eyes, but I was embarrassed.  Anyway, you do a very good job! =)


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 6, 2007)

That's hella beautiful!! Did you get the job?!


----------



## rocketqueen (Dec 6, 2007)

AAAAH! What can I say... this is one of my favorites EVER! Thanks for showing us!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 6, 2007)

Loooooooooove it! Awesome blending skills!!!


----------



## Purity (Dec 6, 2007)

soooo pretty! *drools*


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Dec 6, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## fattycat (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice .. !! Show me how to do it


----------



## Cutey (Dec 6, 2007)

Simply Amazing, well done. Hope the interview went well and you got the job and pls oh pls, pls make a tut and we do miss you on YT.


----------



## snowkei (Dec 6, 2007)

so hot!!!!!!!


----------



## Margarita (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah, this is definitely tutorial material! beautiful!


----------



## dewinter (Dec 8, 2007)

Really good!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 8, 2007)

Very pretty !!


----------



## ayoungie (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW! Good luck w/your interview!


----------



## PrincessCrystal (Dec 14, 2007)

All of your work is so ridiculously beautiful! *Jealous* But it's all so very inspirational! You can make any color look absolutely amazing


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 18, 2007)

*A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tutorial pllllllllzzzzz!!
*


----------

